# 02 A4 3.0



## asylum (Jan 11, 2000)

My buddy is having some issues with his 02 A4 3.0. The car was just in an accident. The RPMs dont show, oil light stays on but the engines full of oil, when you signal it doesnt show in the cluster, radio doesnt work and a few other things. 
heres what the scan came up with:
VAG-COM Version: Release 607.2-UD
Tuesday,24,October,2006,11:56:26
Chassis Type: 8E - Audi A4 B6/B7
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 0F 11 15 16 17 18 36 37 45 46 55 56 57 65 67
69 75 76 77

VIN Number: WAULT68E22A095548
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine
Part No SW: 8E0 909 559 D HW: 8E0 909 059 
Component: 3.0L V6/5V G 0002
Coding: 0016751
Shop #: WSC 63351
No fault code found.
Readiness: 0110 1101
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans
Part No: 8E0 927 156 Q
Component: AG5 01V 3.0l5V USA 1213
Coding: 0001002
Shop #: WSC 93201
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes
Part No: 8E0 614 517 A
Component: ABS/ESP allrad 1726
Coding: 04497
Shop #: WSC 06435
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC
Part No: 8E0 820 043 AH
Component: A4 Klimaautomat 1424
Coding: 00000
Shop #: WSC 00000
4 Faults Found:
01274 - Air Flow Flap Positioning Motor (V71)
41-00 - Blocked or No Voltage
00604 - Potentiometer Positioning Motor for Air Flow Flap (G113)
30-00 - Open or Short to Plus
00819 - High Pressure Sensor (G65)
07-00 - Signal too Low
01206 - Signal for Duration of Ignition Off Time
27-00 - Implausible Signal
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect.
Part No: 8E0 907 279 E
Component: int. Lastmodul RDW 0204
Coding: 00011
Shop #: WSC 63351
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags
Part No: 8E0 959 655 A
Component: Airbag 8.4E 3000
Coding: 0010607
Shop #: WSC 63351
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel
Part No: 8E0 953 549 L
Component: Lenksáulenmodul 0308
Coding: 01141
Shop #: WSC 63351
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments
Part No: 8E0 920 930 KX
Component: KOMBI+WEGFAHRS. RB4 D29
Coding: 03500
Shop #: WSC 93030
WAULT68E22A095548 AUZ6Z0A0192672
1 Fault Found:
00576 - Terminal 15
27-00 - Implausible Signal
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr
Part No: 8E0 959 760 
Component: Sitzmemory R2 F 0201
Coding: 00002
Shop #: WSC 63351
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation
Part No: 4B0 919 887 D
Component: BNS 4.1 H05 BNO 0005
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 45: Inter. Monitor
Part No: 8E0 951 177 
Component: Innenraumueberw. 0504
Coding: 00001
Shop #: WSC 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv.
Part No: 8E0 959 433 T
Component: Komfortgerát T5B 0619
Coding: 11788
Shop #: WSC 03361
Part No: 8E1959801E
Component: Tõrsteuer.FS BRM 4.22
Part No: 8E1959802F
Component: Tõrsteuer.BF BRM 4.22
Part No: 8E0959801D
Component: Tõrsteuer.HL BRM 4.10
Part No: 8E0959802D
Component: Tõrsteuer.HR BRM 4.10
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range
Part No: 4Z7 907 357 
Component: dynamische LWR D06
Coding: 00060
Shop #: WSC 63351
1 Fault Found:
01534 - Control Circuit for Left Headlight Range Adjusting Motor (V48)
30-00 - Open or Short to Plus
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio
Part No: 8E0 035 195 A
Component: symphony II NP2 0011 
Coding: 00211
Shop #: WSC 93201
1 Fault Found:
65535 - Internal Control Module Memory Error
00-00 - -
End --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Can you help me find a solution to some of these
thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: 02 A4 3.0 (asylum)*

I'd try removing the cluster and inspecting/cleaning the connections on the back of it. It's possible that something became dislodged in that accident. BTW, you should download and install Release 607.3
http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-c....html


----------



## asylum (Jan 11, 2000)

*Re: 02 A4 3.0 ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I'd try removing the cluster and inspecting/cleaning the connections on the back of it. It's possible that something became dislodged in that accident. BTW, you should download and install Release 607.3
http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-c....html

ok thanks.
Another new release!!!! Wow thats the 2nd one in just a few months and I thought I had the newest version.


----------



## Sia Bani (Dec 12, 2005)

*Re: 02 A4 3.0 (asylum)*

Hi guys, any update on this? I have hte same code on my S4. Thanks.
oh and we've checked the connections, power's getting to terminal 15, pin 3,(12 volts), unplugged, plugged back in, etc.


----------



## facegarden (Apr 17, 2011)

Ugh, I am having this *exact* problem! No accident here, I just was installing a stereo and accidentally applied 12v to the homelink fuse when no key was in.

I know this is a very old thread, but did any of you find anything? This issue is killing me!

I am in a 2004 S4.
-Taylor


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

facegarden said:


> Ugh, I am having this *exact* problem! No accident here, I just was installing a stereo and accidentally applied 12v to the homelink fuse when no key was in.
> 
> I know this is a very old thread, but did any of you find anything? This issue is killing me!
> 
> ...


Post the Auto-Scan from this car.


----------



## facegarden (Apr 17, 2011)

Hey Dana, thanks for responding!
It took me a while to get in touch with my friend with a good cable, but I finally did some scans.

Also, Under "Engine" I am able to read RPM, but not speed. And in "Instruments", the instrument test works just fine.

I did one scan for everything, then cleared the codes, went on a short drive, and scanned again to see what came back. Here's both of those scans.



```
VCDS Version: Release 10.6.4 (x64)
Data version: 20110418

Saturday,14,May,2011,14:57:15:24318

Chassis Type: 8E - Audi A4 B6/B7
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 0F 11 15 16 17 18 36 37 45 46 55 56 57 65 67
          69 75 76 77
 
VIN: WAUPL58E34A082922   Mileage: 124820km/77559miles
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine        Labels: 079-910-560-BBK.lbl
   Part No SW: 8E0 910 560 A    HW: 8E0 907 560 
   Component: 4.2L V8/5V      G   0020  
   Coding: 0007711
   Shop #: WSC 22302 444 00728
   VCID: 234E29829B45

10 Faults Found:
16885 - Vehicle Speed Sensor: Implausible Signal 
            P0501 - 004 - No Signal/Communication - MIL ON
18630 - Oxygen (Lambda) Sensor B2 S1: Signal too High (Rich) 
            P2198 - 004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
16684 - Random/Multiple Cylinder Misfire Detected 
            P0300 - 001 - Upper Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
16689 - Cylinder 5: Misfire Detected 
            P0305 - 001 - Upper Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
16691 - Cylinder 7: Misfire Detected 
            P0307 - 001 - Upper Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
16692 - Cylinder 8: Misfire Detected 
            P0308 - 001 - Upper Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
16690 - Cylinder 6: Misfire Detected 
            P0306 - 001 - Upper Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
16688 - Cylinder 4: Misfire Detected 
            P0304 - 001 - Upper Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
16685 - Cylinder 1: Misfire Detected 
            P0301 - 001 - Upper Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
16686 - Cylinder 2: Misfire Detected 
            P0302 - 001 - Upper Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
Readiness: 0000 0100

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes        Labels: 8E0-614-517.lbl
   Part No: 8E0 614 517 Q
   Component: ABS/ESP allrad      3033  
   Coding: 04595
   Shop #: WSC 26131  
   VCID: 3668E0D638D7

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC        Labels: 8E0-820-043.lbl
   Part No: 8E0 820 043 AD
   Component:   A4 Klimaautomat   1219  
   Coding: 00000
   Shop #: WSC 63351  
   VCID: 63CE6982DBC5

4 Faults Found:
01317 - Control Module in Instrument Cluster (J285) 
            49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent
01206 - Signal for Duration of Ignition Off Time 
            27-00 - Implausible Signal
00474 - Control Module for Immobilizer 
            49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent
00474 - Control Module for Immobilizer 
            27-10 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect.        Labels: 8E0-907-279-8E2.lbl
   Part No: 8E0 907 279 F
   Component: int. Lastmodul  USA 0517  
   Coding: 01013
   Shop #: WSC 63351  
   VCID: 356AE7DA25D1

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags        Labels: 8E0-959-655-84.lbl
   Part No: 8E0 959 655 C
   Component: Airbag 8.4EP        3001  
   Coding: 0010707
   Shop #: WSC 63351 000 00000
   VCID: 3776EDD23FDD

1 Fault Found:
01217 - Side Airbag Igniter; Driver Side (N199) 
            001 - Upper Limit Exceeded - Intermittent - MIL ON

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel        Labels: 8E0-953-549.lbl
   Part No: 8E0 953 549 N
   Component: Lenksáulenmodul     0611  
   Coding: 04041
   Shop #: WSC 63351  
   VCID: 3E78F8F610E7

1 Fault Found:
01304 - Radio 
            49-00 - No Communications

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments        Labels: 8E0-920-9xx-8E2.lbl
   Part No: 8E0 920 980 M
   Component: KOMBI+WEGFAHRS. RB4 D37  
   Coding: 03200
   Shop #: WSC 12345  
   VCID: 3668E0D638D7
   WAUPL58E34A082922     AUZ6Z0C0243584

1 Fault Found:
00576 - Terminal 15 
            27-00 - Implausible Signal

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr        Labels: 8E0-959-760.lbl
   Part No: 8E0 959 760 
   Component: Sitzmemory R2 F     0305  
   Coding: 00002
   Shop #: WSC 63351  
   VCID: F1E293CA9139

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation        Labels: Redir Fail!
   Part No: 4B0 919 887 E
   Component: BNS 4.2 H05    BNO 0050  
   VCID: 356AE7DA25D1

7 Faults Found:
00668 - Supply Voltage Terminal 30  
            09-10 - Adaptation Limit Surpassed - Intermittent
00576 - Terminal 15 
            25-10 - Unknown Switch Condition - Intermittent
00852 - Loudspeaker(s); Front 
            23-00 - Rear Pressure Build-up Time too Long
01317 - Control Module in Instrument Cluster (J285) 
            65-00 - Unauthorized
00625 - Vehicle Speed Signal 
            01-00 - Signal Shorted to Plus
01300 - Control Module for Navigation with CD-Rom (J401) 
            65-00 - Unauthorized
65535 - Internal Control Module Memory Error 
            00-00 -  - 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv.        Labels: 8E0-959-433-MAX.lbl
   Part No: 8E0 959 433 BB
   Component: Komfortgerát T7B    1411  
   Coding: 11850
   Shop #: WSC 63351  
   VCID: 72E01CC6143F

   Part No: 8E1959801
   Component: Tõrsteuer.FS BRM 0003  

   Part No: 8E1959802E
   Component: Tõrsteuer.BF BRM 0003  

   Part No: 8E0959801A
   Component: Tõrsteuer.HL BRM 0003  

   Part No: 8E0959802A
   Component: Tõrsteuer.HR BRM 0003  

3 Faults Found:
01368 - Alarm triggered by Luggage Compartment Switch 
            35-00 -  - 
01705 - Selection Switch for Mirror-Adjust (E48) 
            27-10 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
01561 - Left Rear Door 
            59-10 - Can't Unlock - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range        Labels: 4Z7-907-357.lbl
   Part No: 4Z7 907 357 
   Component: dynamische LWR       D09  
   Coding: 00060
   Shop #: WSC 63351  
   VCID: 040C4A1E3E8B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 75: Telematics        Labels: None
   Part No SW: 8E0 035 616 A    HW: 8E0 035 616 A
   Component: Telematik USA1      
   Coding: 0005333
   Shop #: WSC 22302 444 85830
   VCID: 234E29829B45

2 Faults Found:
01528 - Auxiliary Antenna for Telematic (R90) 
            004 - No Signal/Communication - MIL ON
01304 - Radio 
            004 - No Signal/Communication

End   ---------------------------------------------------------------------
```

And after the drive:


```
VCDS Version: Release 10.6.4 (x64)
Data version: 20110418

Saturday,14,May,2011,15:28:11:24318

Chassis Type: 8E - Audi A4 B6/B7
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 0F 11 15 16 17 18 36 37 45 46 55 56 57 65 67
          69 75 76 77
 
VIN: WAUPL58E34A082922   Mileage: 124820km/77559miles
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine        Labels: 079-910-560-BBK.lbl
   Part No SW: 8E0 910 560 A    HW: 8E0 907 560 
   Component: 4.2L V8/5V      G   0020  
   Coding: 0007711
   Shop #: WSC 22302 444 00728
   VCID: 234E29829B45

1 Fault Found:
16885 - Vehicle Speed Sensor: Implausible Signal 
            P0501 - 004 - No Signal/Communication
Readiness: 0010 1101

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes        Labels: 8E0-614-517.lbl
   Part No: 8E0 614 517 Q
   Component: ABS/ESP allrad      3033  
   Coding: 04595
   Shop #: WSC 26131  
   VCID: 3668E0D638D7

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC        Labels: 8E0-820-043.lbl
   Part No: 8E0 820 043 AD
   Component:   A4 Klimaautomat   1219  
   Coding: 00000
   Shop #: WSC 63351  
   VCID: 63CE6982DBC5

1 Fault Found:
01206 - Signal for Duration of Ignition Off Time 
            27-00 - Implausible Signal

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect.        Labels: 8E0-907-279-8E2.lbl
   Part No: 8E0 907 279 F
   Component: int. Lastmodul  USA 0517  
   Coding: 01013
   Shop #: WSC 63351  
   VCID: 356AE7DA25D1

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags        Labels: 8E0-959-655-84.lbl
   Part No: 8E0 959 655 C
   Component: Airbag 8.4EP        3001  
   Coding: 0010707
   Shop #: WSC 63351 000 00000
   VCID: 3776EDD23FDD

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel        Labels: 8E0-953-549.lbl
   Part No: 8E0 953 549 N
   Component: Lenksáulenmodul     0611  
   Coding: 04041
   Shop #: WSC 63351  
   VCID: 3E78F8F610E7

1 Fault Found:
01304 - Radio 
            49-00 - No Communications

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments        Labels: 8E0-920-9xx-8E2.lbl
   Part No: 8E0 920 980 M
   Component: KOMBI+WEGFAHRS. RB4 D37  
   Coding: 03200
   Shop #: WSC 12345  
   VCID: 3668E0D638D7
   WAUPL58E34A082922     AUZ6Z0C0243584

1 Fault Found:
00576 - Terminal 15 
            27-00 - Implausible Signal

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr        Labels: 8E0-959-760.lbl
   Part No: 8E0 959 760 
   Component: Sitzmemory R2 F     0305  
   Coding: 00002
   Shop #: WSC 63351  
   VCID: F1E293CA9139

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation        Labels: Redir Fail!
   Part No: 4B0 919 887 E
   Component: BNS 4.2 H05    BNO 0050  
   VCID: 356AE7DA25D1

1 Fault Found:
65535 - Internal Control Module Memory Error 
            00-00 -  - 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv.        Labels: 8E0-959-433-MAX.lbl
   Part No: 8E0 959 433 BB
   Component: Komfortgerát T7B    1411  
   Coding: 11850
   Shop #: WSC 63351  
   VCID: 72E01CC6143F

   Part No: 8E1959801
   Component: Tõrsteuer.FS BRM 0003  

   Part No: 8E1959802E
   Component: Tõrsteuer.BF BRM 0003  

   Part No: 8E0959801A
   Component: Tõrsteuer.HL BRM 0003  

   Part No: 8E0959802A
   Component: Tõrsteuer.HR BRM 0003  

1 Fault Found:
00956 - Key 2 
            35-00 -  - 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range        Labels: 4Z7-907-357.lbl
   Part No: 4Z7 907 357 
   Component: dynamische LWR       D09  
   Coding: 00060
   Shop #: WSC 63351  
   VCID: 040C4A1E3E8B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 75: Telematics        Labels: None
   Part No SW: 8E0 035 616 A    HW: 8E0 035 616 A
   Component: Telematik USA1      
   Coding: 0005333
   Shop #: WSC 22302 444 85830
   VCID: 234E29829B45

2 Faults Found:
01528 - Auxiliary Antenna for Telematic (R90) 
            004 - No Signal/Communication - MIL ON
01304 - Radio 
            004 - No Signal/Communication

End   ---------------------------------------------------------------------
```


----------



## facegarden (Apr 17, 2011)

Hey,
So does anyone have any ideas on this? Should I start my own thread at this point?

I really have no idea what this could be so if no one knows I am going to have to take it in. :/

Anyone have any ideas for dealer versus regular mechanic? I feel like the dealer would know better but maybe regular (VW/Audi) mechanics are familiar enough with these systems?

-Taylor


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

I would check battery connections, grounds, and ignition switch.

The coils are on 15 so verify them and harness also.

The engine speed could be bad or Timing could be slightly out.


Best,


----------



## facegarden (Apr 17, 2011)

Well, this happened after I applied 12v to the homelink fuse when the ignition was off (Note I am not OP, I am kind of hijacking), so I feel like I just popped some electronics somewhere.

Battery contacts and ground are all fine. The car runs great and VAG-COM sees RPM just fine, it just isn't getting into the cluster. The cluster works fine too with the instrument test.

So I really feel like I just killed some electronics somewhere, but I have no idea where to look.
-Taylor


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Well what about the immobilizer codes?

Also maybe you back fed and slightly damaged the ignition switch or there is water damage causing a back feed somewhere.

It is apparent in the module's the 15 condition.

I had a neat problem a couple of times where the phone or nav was soaked and the car wouldn't shut off after it was started on a humid day. 

Best,


----------



## facegarden (Apr 17, 2011)

Oh, the immobilizer codes may have been from when I removed the instrument cluster to see if it was damaged. I tried to start the car because I didn't know about the immobilizer at the time.

Is module 15 the ignition switch?

I can't imagine it is water damage as it happened immediately after I shorted something to 12v, and hasn't dried out or anything.

I guess I always imagine ignition switches being big heavy mechanical switches that wouldn't be damaged by a short. Is ours electronic?

Also, I think it has to do with the instrument cluster not seeing that the engine has started. If the ignition is in the "on" position but the car has not started, the interior lights turn on if the headlights are on. Once the car is running, the interior lights do not turn on even if the headlights are on. Its like the cluster is just ignoring everything until it knows the car is running. How does the cluster know the car is running? RPM signal?

How does the RPM signal get into the cluster? VAG-COM knows the RPM, but it doesn't seem to be getting into the cluster.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Boy you are dumb as dirt aren't you?

15 is a current track you dope in wiring diagrams and is a pole of the 30 B+ voltage being switched within the ignition switch.

15 as far as a module in VCDS via OBD would be a Hex address word for airbag.

You should read how to read wiring diagrams in the repair manual.

I know your a BooB NooB so I will give you a break. It is clearly time for you to pickup the repair manual.

A back feed in current track 15 would be like supplying voltage etc with the key off or partly or a who knows a slight to ground etc.

This is why the modules see a undefined switch condition or a possible bad switch that could be sporadic.


Best


----------



## facegarden (Apr 17, 2011)

Umm, if by dumb as dirt you mean not familiar with german cars... then sure. I'm great with cars but not used to systems this complex. My other cars have been 1991 or older and not german, so they were simple as **** compared to this.

This is the first time I've had to dive into this car's system. And I know how to read wiring diagrams, I just don't have any. I found the Bentley manuals online but they don't seem very good. I guess I will have to look again. If I need to buy one I will, I'm just trying to figure out what I need to do.

"15 is a current track you dope in wiring diagrams and is a pole of the 30 B+ voltage being switched within the ignition switch."

That seems like it would be helpful, but I really don't get what you're trying to say.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Well if you knew how to read wiring diagrams you would understand this.

The RB wiring diagrams are about the best in the industry.
VW wiring diagrams are engineering schematics, are superior to overlay type.

Read the segment how to read wire diagrams, because I can tell you, you don't know how to read them yet, very clear, or have a understanding based on your responses.

This I'm not kidding now, you need to do this or find a qualified instructor or shop.

Best,


----------



## facegarden (Apr 17, 2011)

Look, I appreciate the help but there is no need to be condescending. I told you I know how to read diagrams and there is no reason to argue with me over that. If you think the manuals are great then I believe you, and I may not have found a good one. But my responses are not the way they are because I don't know how to read a manual, they are the way they are because I don't *have* a manual.

Citing out one section of a manual I don't own and then calling me an idiot for not knowing that the signal codes are is not helpful.

I will get a manual soon, but in the meantime, can you help me or not? You seem to have some helpful information but are more interested in chastising me for not having a repair manual.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Not looking to make you look like an idiot.

Not having the manual and not knowing are clear to me.

All wiring diagrams when reading from top to bottom have minuim requirements of understanding how to read them.

Example 15 is key switched voltage and as a bosch universal code for reading wiring diagrams is a ref as voltage at coil or ignition circuit ( 15 and 1 ) 15 being switched B+ hot at coil and 1 being ground switched to fire either through points or electronic switch. 15 generally runs many other things to, so, if there is a back feed or undefined monitored condition of the switch the current track/path must be verified.

You not knowing this means you dont know or recall how to read them based on your response.
Which is why I sent you to the repair manual for that specific understanding.


15 switched B+
30 B+
31 ground
etc.etc.

Go get the book 

Best,
Jack


----------



## zeroboy (Sep 3, 2005)

I wouldnt let Jack bother you. He can be hard on some people- truth is most people benefit little from learning how to read those wiring diagrams in the bentley, they are not obvious and can frustrate you easily. Even the dealer tech's rarely know their way around these cars as well as many of the dedicated hobby-tuners.
Anyway, here's how I'd approach it- since it would take me hours to out through the bentley wiring and give myself a headache:
So-- you have an 04/ S4 -- right? And your symptoms are exactly the same as the original thread starter? No tachometer or speedo- only one works? The original post complained about tacho, but your problem is w/ speedo/ speed sensor? Does it have the oil light- and if so which light is it~ oil pressure warning or oil level sensor? Radio Doesn't work? Looks like it has Navigation?:




> Address 37: Navigation Labels: Redir Fail!
> Part No: 4B0 919 887 E
> Component: BNS 4.2 H05 BNO 0050
> VCID: 356AE7DA25D1
> ...


Can you run DIAG/ output test on the radio? I'd pull the NAV out and test for power @ that point in the harness. 
Run MBV in VCDS to look at the value for the oil warning you get, whether it's level sensor or pressure. If it were me, and you run MBV and If VCDs "sees" good values via instruments module for the errors I would try a different speedo. i know, sort of rough troubleshooting, but if one was available and it worked fine you'd know you caused some trouble to your speedo hardware and save maybe hours and hours of time.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Well Zero boy there is no doubt, I'm a hard-ass. 
My intentions are pure, glad you see that.

However, If we were to start throwing parts at the thing based on what you just said.

Wouldn't it be a good hedge of a bet to try an ignition switch, before a cluster considering the level of reports of DTC's for the condition?

I love wiring diagrams especially a trip through a stargate to a new world current track. :screwy:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-o30wacwdoc

Best,


----------



## zeroboy (Sep 3, 2005)

[email protected] Parts said:


> Well Zero boy there is no doubt, I'm a hard-ass.
> My intentions are pure, glad you see that.
> However, If we were to start throwing parts at the thing based on what you just said.
> Wouldn't it be a good hedge of a bet to try an ignition switch, before a cluster considering the level of reports of DTC's for the condition?
> ...


Well..yeah, the parts cost money but a standard (non color) late-vin cluster should be only $50-75. If needed to Immo marry the dealer *should* only charge $60. It could just be plugged in and MBV checked to see if anything is different / unreadable for diagnosis. 
But I'd test the current @ the stereo since it's easy and, correct me if I'm wrong, it's common on the 15 circuit?
if no juice at the stereo then probably look @ ignition switch, that's not too hard.
If there is power there, I'd unplug the oil level sensor to see if there's a new warning in the speedo or if same failures persist.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Hey Zeros

Well unplugging modules and isolating them is also another good idea and would cost nothing but time.

Further if it was a later CAN car which it isn't, I would try de-selecting items on the gateway. This also costs no money.

I still think a ignition switch would be the best bet if going down the guessing game road.
Historically it has fond memories of stupidity of conditions to appear.

MVB's are great if you have a spare to check with but this guy wont even buy a book. 

best,


----------



## facegarden (Apr 17, 2011)

Hey guys,

I actually solved this about a month ago, and kept forgetting to get back on here and say what happened. The short of it is, it had to do with bad coding values for the CAN bus communications in the instrument cluster module.

In module 17, under recoding, for channels 060, 061, and 062, I had all values of zero. The proper values are more like 1045, 3331, and 23, respectively, though exact values depend on your car's equipment.

Anyway, somehow my electrical short must have reset the memory chip that held those values. After recoding them, everything worked! Interestingly, it won't let you recode back to zero.

I am finally posting today because someone replied to my other thread with the same problem.

I've got the full details there:
http://www.audizine.com/forum/showt...ent-cluster.?p=6668108&viewfull=1#post6668108

I originally figured it out from this post:
http://audiforum.us/threads/problem-after-bt-install.5065/

Thanks everyone for chipping in to try and help! I actually didn't realize you guys were still discussing this after my last post. I must not have e-mail notifications set up properly...

But thanks!
-Taylor


----------



## semaca (Feb 3, 2013)

*i need your help please*

i have this car AUDI A4 YEAR 2002 WITH DASHBOARD BOSH 8E0920930R D35 ; the car work all; but into my instrument cluster,my gauge cluster no longer works. Specifically, my tach and speedo don't work.The lights on the dials not work.Also, the LCD complains of Oil pressure issues or something,gauges blinker aren't working .I checked the fuses and at least the ones that made sense all seemed fine.I disconnected the battery for a bit but it didn't help.
i think that the eeprom 24c08 is denied .who can say me if the dump is denied ? and is anybody can repair. thank you verry much. my appologies for my bad english.

where can put my dump attachment ?


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS!

Thats what you get when you use a China garbage tool.

I see no auto-scan so bye bye till you do.


----------



## semaca (Feb 3, 2013)

*dashboard*

the error read with vag eeprom is terminal 15 signal implausibile 00576 where i put the dump ?


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Oh no you took a dump here.

Time to post an auto-scan, start your own thread with one or vacate.

Don't forget to wipe and wash your hands.


----------



## semaca (Feb 3, 2013)

*stai male*



[email protected] Parts said:


> Oh no you took a dump here.
> 
> Time to post an auto-scan, start your own thread with one or vacate.
> 
> Don't forget to wipe and wash your hands.


se stai male vai in ospedale oppure hai fumato qualcosa ? moderatore perche non cancelli questo facegarden . mi sono iscritto qui pensando di trovare gente seria ma ho trovato un pezzo di ...... ti prego non mi rispondere piu se no ti denuncio .


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

semaca said:


> i think that the eeprom 24c08 is denied. who can say me if the dump is denied ?


We don't do dumps here. 

Arrivederci,

-Uwe-


----------

